# Antibodies...help!



## tudori (Jul 2, 2014)

Can someone please help. Got my latest bloods back...

Thyroglobulin Ab <20 IU/mL (range 0-60)

Thyroid Peroxidase A <10 IU/mL (range 0-35)

TSH 1.01 mIU/L (range 0.40-3.50)......TSH on 2nd May 2014 was 0.34

Are these results indicative of thyroid problems...hyper, hypo, hashi.???

Symptoms.....

fatigue

bone pain

hair loss, and coarse hair

heart palpitations...racing heart and skipping beats (this is only been in the past 2 weeks or so)

insomnia

diarrhea

heavy and irregular menses

blurred vision

feels like a lump in my throat that I can't swallow down

zero libido

memory issues

hot flushes (not menopause)

cold intolerance

cold hands, and feet

GERD/GORD

....


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Labs look completely normal - Have you ever had any other labs done? Lab history will be key in determining a thyroid issue.

Your symptoms are right in line with a thyroid issue but your labs are not - yet.

Other items to explore - Ferritin, Vit D and B-12.

How long have you had symptoms?

What does your doctor say about your lump in throat and issues swallowing? Did they palpitate or sonogram it?


----------



## tudori (Jul 2, 2014)

Haveall my labs on an Excel thingy.

Have had symptoms since I was 12...39 now.

Ferritin is low.

Vit D is 50, and has been lower every time I get bloods taken.

B12 is 260 (range is >250)

Ultrasound is being done 15th July.

Sick of feeling so sick.


----------



## tudori (Jul 2, 2014)

Dr felt my throat and just said he wanted me to get an ultrasound.

I think he expected the bloods to show a different result.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

You may be hyperthyroid; believe that or not. I am glad you are having an ultra-sound and I am listing some tests for you to request.

Welcome to that board and I sure hope you can get to the bottom of this so you can feel better!


----------



## toridailene1992 (Jun 5, 2014)

My Hashi's took a while to show up. I'm 22 and have had my symptoms for 3-4 years now. Was just tested positive for Lupus also. I'm having an ultrasound done on my thyroid tomorrow to see if it's swollen because of goiters, or just because of the hashi's. My endo wants to put me on levothyroxine (Sp?) but wants to wait for the results of my ultrasound. Don't give up on finding answers! I almost did, but I'm glad I persisted that something was wrong! Listen to your body, no one knows it better than you do. Good luck to you, I hope you feel better very soon


----------

